# SW Cashmere on Ceiling



## Joshie (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all!

So the paint my parents choose us Sherwin Williams Cashemere. Now for the walls it's cool, but they want me to put it on the ceilings too... I know I can do it, but should I? Could I get the sheen that they want on the ceilings and call it good?

Any help is appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It's difficult for an experienced painter to roll out a good looking ceiling with a sheen. It's possible, and I think it looks nice if its done well, but difficult if there is much critical light at all. 

What sheen is it, low luster?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Gotta agree with Jmays. Any sheen on a ceiling is difficult to pull off. Cashmere is notoriously shinier than the sheen it advertises. Low-lustre is actually more like a Satin and Pearl is more like a Semi-gloss. For ceilings I stick with something simple like Promar 400 flat from SW.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree to shiny for me but hey if it's what they want go for it. Just explain that the shinier the sheen the more every little imperfection will stand out.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 1, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> It's difficult for an experienced painter to roll out a good looking ceiling with a sheen. It's possible, and I think it looks nice if its done well, but difficult if there is much critical light at all.
> 
> What sheen is it, low luster?


It will be flat. Looks like Cashmere comes in a flat. So ceilings are typically flat. Will this be fine?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Joshie said:


> It will be flat. Looks like Cashmere comes in a flat. So ceilings are typically flat. Will this be fine?


Yeah, it'll be fine. Probably not going to be as dead flat as a ceiling paint, but your making it easier painting walls as ceiling the same.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 1, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Gotta agree with Jmays. Any sheen on a ceiling is difficult to pull off. Cashmere is notoriously shinier than the sheen it advertises. Low-lustre is actually more like a Satin and Pearl is more like a Semi-gloss. For ceilings I stick with something simple like Promar 400 flat from SW.


Okay ProMar 400. Now I've heard of 200...and heard that was a better paint. Is there something about ProMar 400 that makes it a better ceiling paint?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Promar 400 is usually not up to par with PM 200, but, for some reason the 400 flat is DEAD flat and covers ceilings nicely. The price is nice too.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 1, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Promar 400 is usually not up to par with PM 200, but, for some reason the 400 flat is DEAD flat and covers ceilings nicely. The price is nice too.


Hmmm okay. Thanks for the help you guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joshie said:


> It will be flat. Looks like Cashmere comes in a flat. So ceilings are typically flat. Will this be fine?


We are almost done doing a house with 8 different colors all in Cashmere Flat. It is not the flattest of the flat paints.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> We are almost done doing a house with 8 different colors all in Cashmere Flat. It is not the flattest of the flat paints.


 
true, but it is at least pretty nice to work with( not that I do all that much since switching to PPG)


----------

